# MAC - MAC for Ungaro Swatches - Sep 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *MAC for Ungaro* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the MAC for Ungaro discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the MAC for Ungaro colour story thread.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Sep 19, 2008)

Flower Mist Dew/Mineral/Soft Flower and a Pure Rose lipstick:









This is a side by side comparison of Pure Rose and an old Classical:


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2008)

shhhhhh, don’t tell them I took the picture


----------



## snowkei (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2008)

Pure Rose l/s



Pure Rose l/s



Mineral e/s



Pastel Emotion l/g



Not So Shy lip stain/colour




Here's Mineral shadow on the outside edge of my eye!








Click to enlarge


----------



## resin (Oct 1, 2008)

'pure rose' lustre lipstick

added more images oct 5/08










in order of the swatch comparisons.


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 2, 2008)

all swatches are done in indoor lighting with flash
i think the colors are pretty accurate tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder Blush





Crushed Bougainvillea Cream Color Base
(sorry for the finger marks! i couldnt resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Pastel Emotion lipglass and Not So Shy! See thru lipcolor





Freckletone (from permanent line)





Swatches!





enjoy!!!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 3, 2008)

Not So Shy see thru lip color. I'm NC44.


----------



## pat (Oct 3, 2008)

Applied on top of Soft Ochre p/p. (reference: NC35-40)




Left to Right: Pastel Emotion l/g, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB, Mineral, Lilac Touch, Soft Flower, Phloof!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pastel Emotion (Ungaro)
Cherry Blossom (Cult of Cherry)
Sugar Trance (Fafi)*






*Alpha Girl (Heatherette)*
*Pearl Sunshine (Barbie, left)
Flower Mist Dew (Ungaro, right)*






Without flash:






*Paradisco (perm)
Soft Flower (Ungaro)

*


----------



## Hipona (Oct 3, 2008)

Not so shy see thru lip color (left)
Crushed Bougainvillea ccb (right)

I'm NW20







This disgusting "sweat" is in every CB ccb, don't know why...






Coccinelle and Not so shy






Not so shy on medium pigmented lips (2 coats)


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

clickable!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 4, 2008)

packaging:


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2008)

Pictures are clickable! Taken in natural sunlight.
Excuse the huge veins.

Store displayer





Top: Left Fresh Morning CCB, Right CB CCB
2nd row, L to R: e/s phloof, mineral, lilac touch, soft flower
3rd row, L to R: bottom left Flower DM BP, l/s freckletone, pure rose
4th row, L to R: l/g pastel emotion, not so shy see thru'





Corner left: Flower DM BP, middle l/s freckletone, corner right l/s pure rose
Bottom L l/g pastel emotion, R not so shy see thru'





Top: Left Fresh Morning CCB, Right CB CCB
2nd row, L to R: e/s phloof, mineral, lilac touch, soft flower





See that BP at the bottom left corner, looks quite pink & pretty!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweaty boob...





On NC35, no base:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is Cream Color Base in Fresh Morning:










Here is Pure Rose lipstick, alone, and next to other Mac pale pinks, and also swatched on my NC25 lips over lip base:


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 5, 2008)

no flash:






with flash:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 6, 2008)

Soft Flower eyeshadow in natural light with flash





Under different bases:





1. SF by itself
2. On top of UDPP
3. On top of perky paint pot
4. On top of bare study paint pot
5. On top of gracious me shadestick
6. On top of corn shadestick
7. On top of crimsonaire shadestick
8. On top of Benefit Boi-ing
9. Paradisco 
10. Sushi flower 

Hope that helps!


----------



## red (Oct 7, 2008)

Cream Colour Base in *Fresh Morning *(cream)
Eyeshadow *Lilac Touch* (satin)

**I use the CCB for the eyes, although it is not eye-safe**

swatched Lilac Touch over CCB


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 9, 2008)

Pastel Emotion vs Sugar Trance


----------



## Marberry (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## tuna lala (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a bit messy, I was so excited to try it so I swiped it on real fast. 

See Thru lipcolor in Not So Shy! on medium pigmented lips and NC 40:

2 coats:











One coat:


----------



## damsel (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Karrie (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ayu5678 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Not so shy! in blusih daylight.
NC42


----------



## duckduck (Oct 18, 2008)

Not So Shy! and Cherry Blossom from CoC


----------



## seabird (Oct 18, 2008)

pure rose l/s being worn on nw25/30 skin.


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Lndsy (Oct 19, 2008)

Crushed Bougainvillea with flash




No flash, more true to color than above




NW 20 no flash.. Couldn't for the life of me get a focused picture, but the color is fairly true. Darker side is heavily swatches and lighter is more blended.


----------



## red (Oct 25, 2008)

Cream Colour Base *Crushed Bougainvillea*


----------



## Marberry (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## neroli_rus (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Nov 4, 2008)




----------

